# One HIT Wonders



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Back in the 70's there were rock bands who were made popluar by one HIT they created and sang.

There was one in particular by a group called - THIN LIZZY. Weird name for a band........don't want to know how they came up with it, but their one HIT was:
The Boys Are Back IN Town. Remember? Most people can sing along.......






*Well anyhow, the Boys Are Back In Town and this my targeted friend is one HIT that'll make you wonder!!!*


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Hmm...very cryptic message you got here scott...but it'll be a nice hit nonetheless!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

OOops....almost forgot my CD# (Carnage Delivery):
0308 0070 0000 8542 6465


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

It's not cryptic at all, I understand quite well. Here is my version:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177448

0103 8555 7494 0616 9209


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

you guys hitting each other? awww that's cute!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not so good with the one hit wonders ... I'm just gonna' kill him. (metaphorically speaking, of course)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is not good, not good at all.

Some gorilla is in for a beating. And trust me I know about taking a beating! :ss


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

You guys are out of control.:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> This is not good, not good at all.
> 
> Some gorilla is in for a beating. *And trust me I know about taking a beating!* :ss


Al, you have never spoken truer words.... And like the energizer bunny they keep coming, and coming, and coming and .........


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Can't we just get along?????


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Always picking on somebody..... :mn:mn:mn
:gn:chk


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

See that one?










Let's get him!!!

We're about to put the smackdown on some poor helpless kritter.

0103 8555 7493 5338 2010


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I don't think many people who lived through the 1970s listening to rock music would call Thin Lizzy a one hit wonder.











Or any of the other excellent videos on youtube.

I know you were using Lizzy for effect, but they're one of my favorite bands, so...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't think many people who lived through the 1970s listening to rock music would call Thin Lizzy a one hit wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lived every day of the 70's and never heard of *anything else* from Thin Lizzy. Sorry bro, didn't mean to insult you or one of your favorite bands.........

And this targeted gorilla will be hit by more top notch gorillas than the number of hits Thin Lizzy ever had!!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn.... I was born in the 70's... how does that make you feel? FOG's!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Damn.... I was born in the 70's... how does that make you feel? FOG's!


:tpd: :r:r:r


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh boy, I can't believe Chippewastud79 is in on this one :hn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Oh boy, I can't believe Chippewastud79 is in on this one :hn


:chk :chk :chk :chk

You know trouble lurks now...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Lived every day of the 70's and never heard of *anything else* from Thin Lizzy. Sorry bro, didn't mean to insult you or one of your favorite bands.........
> 
> And this targeted gorilla will be hit by more top notch gorillas than the number of hits Thin Lizzy ever had!!!!


I had their first album - that was a great record!!!:tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nothing like a group hug smack down........

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

DC# 0103 8555 7493 5334 8641


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

There is a process problem. I did not get the memo on this hit.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> There is a process problem. I did not get the memo on this hit.


Negative there Red Rider.... There are smackers (such as FFF, Volt, Mr. MASS, Fox, etc) and then there are smackees (AL, Simon, Fox, ???), so there ya go....


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> There is a process problem. I did not get the memo on this hit.


:tpd:


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Lived every day of the 70's and never heard of *anything else* from Thin Lizzy. Sorry bro, didn't mean to insult you or one of your favorite bands.........
> 
> And this targeted gorilla will be hit by more top notch gorillas than the number of hits Thin Lizzy ever had!!!!


Hey Eff, if you have never heard The Cowboy Song, you should get some NOW. 
One of my all-time favorites.
They've knocked out 26 albums. Somewhere around 30 Top 100 songs Internationally. 6 Gold Albums.
I agree, they're no Slim Whitman, but I think you'll like them. :r

Oh yeah...
0103 8555 7494 0628 9525
Rock on. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Volt said:


> Negative there Red Rider.... There are smackers (such as FFF, Volt, Mr. MASS, Fox, etc) and then there are smackees (AL, Simon, Fox, ???), so there ya go....


Now THAT'S ^ funny. :r :r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't think many people who lived through the 1970s listening to rock music would call Thin Lizzy a one hit wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean, don't forget:




 



hk3 said:


> Damn.... I was born in the 70's... how does that make you feel? FOG's!


Wiser, more established, more experienced....bordering on superior.

:r 

Threadjack off....enjoy the bomb wars, Brothers!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Reporting for duty in the FFF Squad!

DC# 0307 1790 0000 8649 2617

"May God have mercy on your soul."

This is one KILLER Bombing Run! *


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Reporting for duty in the FFF Squad!
> 
> DC# 0307 1790 0000 8649 2617
> 
> ...


Holy ph, ph, ph..... crap!:gn


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Haha Someone is about to get a beat down.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for reporting in rck70, massphatness, volt, St. Lou Stu, chippewastud, shilala!!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> There is a process problem. I did not get the memo on this hit.


:tpd:Me either? How did I miss this one


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> Back in the 70's there were rock bands who were made popluar by one HIT they created and sang.
> 
> There was one in particular by a group called - THIN LIZZY. Weird name for a band........don't want to know how they came up with it, but their one HIT was:
> The Boys Are Back IN Town. Remember? Most people can sing along.......


I don't know about the US, but Thin Lizzy wasn't a one hit wonder in Europe. They had several hits, including "Whiskey in the jar" which was covered by Metallica.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

TripleF said:


> Back in the 70's there were *(great) *rock bands who were made popluar by... *(many memorable)* ... HIT*s *they created and sang.
> 
> There was one in particular by a group called - THIN LIZZY. Weird name for a band........don't want to know how they came up with it, but their one HIT was:
> The Boys Are Back IN Town. Remember? Most people can sing along.......
> ...


_Hope these minor corrections will appease the legions of THIN LIZZY fans offended by Scott's heinous "One Hit Wonder" designation. :r

But like he said... it was all about "The Boys Are Back In Town!" We had a job to do... and very soon there will be some severe devastation to stare at in awe. :ss

Returning now to your regularly scheduled bombing._


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

I relish the chance to smack down on a FOG :ss

0308 1400 0002 0844 6954


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

hk3 said:


> Damn.... I was born in the 70's... how does that make you feel? FOG's!


Punk Ass Kids 

Rob :tpd:


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

THIN LIZZY will be the *least* talked about topic once the carnage lands on this pour soul.

For those who weren't warned in advance of this launch, walk carefully to your mailbox......


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry I'm a day late on getting mine out!! I've been a little busy lately! DC 0103 8555 7493 4375 3790!!! Woohooo!!!!!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

mugen910 said:


> you guys hitting each other? awww that's cute!


:r:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't think many people who lived through the 1970s listening to rock music would call Thin Lizzy a one hit wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and?


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BigVito said:


> and?


eeeeeeeeeeyeah.......I've never heard of those songs either Perry.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

TripleF said:


> eeeeeeeeeeyeah.......I've never heard of those songs either Perry.


:r the only other song I know beside the one you posted


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

TripleF said:


> eeeeeeeeeeyeah.......I've never heard of those songs either Perry.


That's OK, Scott, I haven't heard of 1/2 the stuff you teenagers post either.

 :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mine's on a dual delivery system with Scott's.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

BigVito said:


> :r the only other song I know beside the one you posted


Yea, I remember that one. Liked it.

As Scott stated to start the thread though, they are a one hit wonder as far as the U.S. charts are concerned. The Boys are Back in Town is their only top 40 U.S. hit. You can see that here as well as several other places. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thin_Lizzy_discography


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CBI_2 said:


> As Scott stated to start the thread though, they are a one hit wonder as far as the U.S. charts are concerned.


One more than Zep, no?


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> One more than Zep, no?


Please don't tell me you mean Led Zeppelin, the second most popular group in U.S. history.
*
*


----------



## foomanto (Jun 14, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> I don't know about the US, but Thin Lizzy wasn't a one hit wonder in Europe. They had several hits, including "Whiskey in the jar" which was covered by Metallica.


"Whiskey in the jar" was done by molly hatchet originally.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> There is a process problem. I did not get the memo on this hit.





hk3 said:


> :tpd:Me either? How did I miss this one


Maybe no one likes you guys.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

0103 8555 7493 6370 8978


Oh ya mine will be there a little early.:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

foomanto said:


> "Whiskey in the jar" was done by molly hatchet originally.


I hate to bring facts into this discussion but "Whiskey in the Jar" is an Irish traditional song that can be tracked back to the early 1900's. It was recorded by the Dubliners and the Clancy Brothers well before any rock band got their hands on the song. By the way, I do like Thin Lizzy's version of the song.:ss


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

taltos said:


> I hate to bring facts into this discussion but "Whiskey in the Jar" is an Irish traditional song that can be tracked back to the early 1900's. It was recorded by the Dubliners and the Clancy Brothers well before any rock band got their hands on the song. By the way, I do like Thin Lizzy's version of the song.:ss


Not only that, but Molly Hatchet's 1st album didn't come out until 7 years after Thin Lizzy's 1st.

BTW I thought this was an outgoing bombing thread. :r


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Damn.... I was born in the 70's... how does that make you feel? FOG's!


Shut up Hal.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

CBI_2 said:


> Not only that, but Molly Hatchet's 1st album didn't come out until 7 years after Thin Lizzy's 1st.
> 
> BTW I thought this was an outgoing bombing thread. :r


this thread is da bomb


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

foomanto said:


> "Whiskey in the jar" was done by molly hatchet originally.


Hatchett recorded their first album in 1978. I know, I bought it. Lizzy had their first UK hit with Whisky in 1973. As pointed out above, Whisky is a traditional Irish folk song. I think you're confusing Whisky Man which was on Hatchet's second album, flirting with disaster. I had all of their albums back in the day as well .. love me some southern rock.



> Please don't tell me you mean Led Zeppelin, the second most popular group in U.S. history.


I do.

Lizzy was called a one hit wonder because they had only one No. 1 hit. As far as I know, that is one more than Zep. Bands like Twister Sister or Dexy's Midnight Runners are one hit wonders. Hit number one .. blow up .. gone. Bands like the dead, lizzy or zep are not.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

WE HAVE LIFT OFF SCOTT!!!!
(pour soul)
DC# YOUR IN FOR A A$$ KICKING!!
{from every dam one of us}


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

SeanGAR said:


> Hatchett recorded their first album in 1978. I know, I bought it. Lizzy had their first UK hit with Whisky in 1973. As pointed out above, Whisky is a traditional Irish folk song. I think you're confusing Whisky Man which was on Hatchet's second album, flirting with disaster. I had all of their albums back in the day as well .. love me some southern rock.
> 
> I do.
> 
> Lizzy was called a one hit wonder because they had only one No. 1 hit. As far as I know, that is one more than Zep. Bands like Twister Sister or Dexy's Midnight Runners are one hit wonders. Hit number one .. blow up .. gone. Bands like the dead, lizzy or zep are not.


this one makes me think of Tom :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Maybe no one likes you guys.


Geez tell me something I dont already know Vin... 



CBI_2 said:


> Shut up Hal.


Hmmmm, it must run in the family........... :r:r

You guys are going on my :BS:BS:BS list. :mn:mn:mn


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I don't think many people who lived through the 1970s listening to rock music would call Thin Lizzy a one hit wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were never one of my favorite bands, but they did do one if my favorite songs... Thin Lizzy - Cowboy song, I'd post the link to it from youtube, but I don't care for the quality of the recording.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Maybe no one likes you guys.


yeah guess Im not one of the cool kids. i didnt know either. oo well back to my hole.:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> yeah guess Im not one of the cool kids. i didnt know either. oo well back to my hole.:chk


Bye Mike -- don't be a stranger!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

just been working like a dog. trying to spend more time on :tu. And dont get sassy with me mr. I have your addy.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

nozero said:


> They were never one of my favorite bands, but they did do one if my favorite songs... Thin Lizzy - Cowboy song, I'd post the link to it from youtube, but I don't care for the quality of the recording.


http://sample.music.yahoo.com/radio...zed=1&bridgeInit=1&bridgeMode=1&sids=53688787


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

SeanGAR said:


> I do.
> 
> Lizzy was called a _one hit wonder because they had only one No. 1 hit_. As far as I know, that is one more than Zep. Bands like Twister Sister or Dexy's Midnight Runners are one hit wonders. Hit number one .. blow up .. gone. Bands like the dead, lizzy or zep are not.


A group doesn't need to have a #1 hit to be called a one hit wonder. It only needs to be a top 40 hit. Thin Lizzy only hit #12 http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/6596344/the_boys_are_back_in_town

Zep hit #4 three times and 6 of 9 albums went #1 with the other 3 being top 10.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CBI_2 said:


> A group doesn't need to have a #1 hit to be called a one hit wonder.


_The term was first used by the Guinness Book of Hit Singles from the 1970s, and originally referred strictly to those artists whose first chart action was: "a number one hit, and then nothing else, ever." This is now commonly known as a "true" one hit wonder._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-hit_wonder



> It only needs to be a top 40 hit. Thin Lizzy only hit #12 http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/6596344/the_boys_are_back_in_town
> 
> Zep hit #4 three times and 6 of 9 albums went #1 with the other 3 being top 10.


Album positions are irrelevant, a one hit wonder is called such based on hit singles. I appreciate Zep is an album band, you buy the album for the music, not the hit, but that is no different than Lizzy.

How many times did Hendrix or Joplin hit the top 40? One? They one hit wonders?

_There are many acts who earned a single Billboard Top 40 hit, but who are not typically classified as one-hit wonders due to other successes, such as album or concert ticket sales, critical acclaim, strong fan followings, or influence on other musicians. _
Same reference.

That would obviously include Lizzy.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> just been working like a dog. trying to spend more time on :tu. And dont get sassy with me mr. I have your addy.


Like Mr Massphatness is afraid of you???


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> 0103 8555 7493 6370 8978
> 
> Oh ya mine will be there a little early.:gn:gn:gn:gn


Thanks Gary!!



> WE HAVE LIFT OFF SCOTT!!!!
> (pour soul)
> DC# YOUR IN FOR A A$$ KICKING!!
> {from every dam one of us}


Thanks John!!



> Sorry I'm a day late on getting mine out!! I've been a little busy lately! DC 0103 8555 7493 4375 3790!!! Woohooo!!!!!


Thanks George!!!



> Thanks for reporting in rck70, massphatness, CBI_2, volt, St. Lou Stu, chippewastud, shilala!!!!


*And the list continues to grow.* 
Will any of these HITS land today? Like in as many HITS a Van Halen had? Now there's a band for ya!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Will any of these HITS land today?


Mine's going way down yonder, so no chance ...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BOYNK.

There's one in da house!! :hn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

BOYNK BOYNK BOYNK



Anyone checking dc #'s? :hn :hn :hn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

_0103 8555 7493 6370 8978_

*You sneaky bastages!!!!!!!!*

I just got back into the office and got online to see what was happening in the CS world...(like everyday)

Out of curiousity I checked this DC# at the top and the son of beech is in my town.  I'm guessing nobody on here is from PAW PAW so my flippin yard and house is probably blown to hell!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a day late due to vacation travels. However, some of my artillery toting ho's (Hint) are on the way via NHC. Just like the girls in Sin City, my ho's pack a punch.:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> _0103 8555 7493 6370 8978_
> 
> *You sneaky bastages!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


That's just the pre-emptive strike.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hk3 said:


> _0103 8555 7493 6370 8978_
> 
> *You sneaky bastages!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Poor homeless bastage... its sad - really.  *teardrop*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wont be home for another few hours...:BS... You guys are the best! 
:gn:mn

And you're all going down for this! :cb


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hk3 said:


> I wont be home for another few hours...:BS... You guys are the best!
> :gn:mn:
> 
> And you're all going down for this! :cb


We don't like you "like that." :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hk3 said:


> I wont be home for another few hours...:BS... You guys are the best!
> 
> And you're all going down for this! :cb


*Sux 2 B U*

:chk :chk :chk


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

WTF? I want to bomb someone! Next time let me know so I can do some destruction myself. 

I'm always up for some bombing.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hk3 said:


> _0103 8555 7493 6370 8978_
> 
> *You sneaky bastages!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Heh! I know it wasn't mine....... 'cause the internets are still workin!:gn
Yer in trouble son.......


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Mine's going way down yonder, so no chance ...


Way down yonder to the "Paw Paw" patch ... as the old song goes


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Paw Paw? Sounds like something out of a Dr. Seuss book!! He's dead so Paw Paw must die too! :chk:chk:chk:chk*


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> We don't like you "like that." :ss


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> *Paw Paw? Sounds like something out of a Dr. Seuss book!! He's dead so Paw Paw must die too! :chk:chk:chk:chk*


George you are one crazy Gorilla! You fit right in with the rest of the gang here! :mn:mn:mn

I will be sure to post pics once I get home from work tonight.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

SeanGAR said:


> _The term was first used by the Guinness Book of Hit Singles from the 1970s, and originally referred strictly to those artists whose first chart action was: "a number one hit, and then nothing else, ever." This is now commonly known as a "true" one hit wonder._
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-hit_wonder
> 
> Album positions are irrelevant, a one hit wonder is called such based on hit singles. I appreciate Zep is an album band, you buy the album for the music, not the hit, but that is no different than Lizzy.
> ...


Dude....smoke a cigar......


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

hk3 said:


> _0103 8555 7493 6370 8978_
> 
> *You sneaky bastages!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


I feel for you Hal but ya know I just can't quite reach you. 

Enjoy brother.



rck70 said:


> Dude....smoke a cigar......


:tpd: Enough said!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry fellas but they must be sitting in the PO awaiting for tomorrow to be delivered???? Just got home and nothing here? Maybe it wasn't me

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Sorry fellas but they must be sitting in the PO awaiting for tomorrow to be delivered???? Just got home and nothing here? Maybe it wasn't me
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


Maybe ya ain't the only one in PAW PAW?


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mine is confirmed for delivery tomorrow!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

St. Lou Stu said:


> Maybe ya ain't the only one in PAW PAW?


Maybe??? I'm not from this small town so I dont know everyone... hell, I dont know anyone to be honest with ya.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Maybe??? I'm not from this small town so I dont know everyone... hell, I dont know anyone to be honest with ya.


Hal Buddy we all sure know you good buddy !!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

rck70 said:


> Dude....smoke a cigar......


Can't argue with that advise.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Sorry fellas but they must be sitting in the PO awaiting for tomorrow to be delivered???? Just got home and nothing here? Maybe it wasn't me
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


NO it was you

Mine said it was delivered on Monday WTF???

Does your mailman smoke cigars??:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Sure hope I didn't give out the wrong address Hal.....there's a boat load of stuff comin'.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Sure hope I didn't give out the wrong address Hal.....there's a boat load of stuff comin'.


:r:r You have my inlaws addy! :r:r They are going to be like "WTF is all this sh!t?" :r:r It's right down the road so I will make a pit stop there on the way home this evening.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

hk3 said:


> :r:r You have my inlaws addy! :r:r They are going to be like "WTF is all this sh!t?" :r:r It's right down the road so I will make a pit stop there on the way home this evening.


FANTASITC!
Ya may as well go stay with them for the week Hal!:r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

St. Lou Stu said:


> FANTASITC!
> Ya may as well go stay with them for the week Hal!:r


I'd rather shoot myself! :r:r

I will be in Richmond, VA this weekend visiting my parents... If anyone is in the area I would like to catch up and burn one or two with you!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF: The Master of Deception!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

hk3 said:


> :r:r You have my inlaws addy! :r:r They are going to be like "WTF is all this sh!t?" :r:r It's right down the road so I will make a pit stop there on the way home this evening.


That sounds like Scott!!!!! Maybe he was trying to help you by organizing a bomb on your in-laws Hal!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> TripleF: The Master of Deception!


All Hail Our Fearless (albeit mildly retarded) leader!!!
:r :r :r :r
The Pot/Kettle of this is that I have Hal's real address and used Eff's. 
Maybe we can start a Scott support group, Eff!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> All Hail Our Fearless (albeit mildly retarded) leader!!!
> :r :r :r :r
> The Pot/Kettle of this is that I have Hal's real address and used Eff's.
> Maybe we can start a Scott support group, Eff!!!


I make no claim of the understanding of the attempt for reconciliation for this individual attempt.

:r :r :r :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> TripleF: The Master of Deception!


:chk :chk :chk :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hk3 said:


> :r:r You have my inlaws addy! :r:r They are going to be like "WTF is all this sh!t?" :r:r It's right down the road so I will make a pit stop there on the way home this evening.


*How the heck did we have your in-laws address? 

Well... make sure they don't destroy the packages or throw them out - you have some expensive bombs heading that way.

Did you talk to the in-laws? What did they say? * :r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *How the heck did we have your in-laws address? *
> 
> *Well... make sure they don't destroy the packages or throw them out - you have some expensive bombs heading that way. *
> 
> *Did you talk to the in-laws? What did they say? *:r


I haven't heard from anyone yet. I dont think anybody is home until 3ish today. Good thing they have a 1/2 mile long driveway... no worries on anyone stealing anything. 

I would have gone there for lunch today but I live about an hour from work.:hn


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I will post that everything is ok once I get home at 5. Thanks again.:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

Your item was delivered at the in-laws house at 1:01 PM on August 27, 2008 in PAW PAW, MI 49079.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *How the heck did we have your in-laws address?
> [*/quote]
> 
> Look at who you have as a leader and you ask that question?
> ...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Look at who you have as a leader and you ask that question?
> 
> Bombing check list:
> 
> ...


*:r No harm, no foul. Too funny!

Just glad he will be able to retrieve the goods.* :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> SmokeyJoe said:
> 
> 
> > *How the heck did we have your in-laws address? *
> ...


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright I cant take it anymore! I'm leaving work now! Will post pictures later! :chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Alright I cant take it anymore! I'm leaving work now! Will post pictures later! :chk


Bout friggin' time!! :mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

hk3 said:


> Alright I cant take it anymore! I'm leaving work now! Will post pictures later! :chk


*Somebody has come down with a bad case of CIGAR FLU! :r

Can't say as I blame ya'... *


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TripleF said:


> ahc4353 said:
> 
> 
> > You should see me when I'm sitting and just thinking, pondering, stratagizing.....oh, it's scary.
> ...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hk3 said:


> I'd rather shoot myself! :r:r
> 
> I will be in Richmond, VA this weekend visiting my parents... If anyone is in the area I would like to catch up and burn one or two with you!


I'm just down the road in Hampton, PM me when you have a sched.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

TripleF said:


> I make no claim of the understanding of the attempt for reconciliation for this individual attempt.


That sounded awful lawyer-ese. Did George write that for you? :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

shilala said:


> That sounded awful lawyer-ese. Did George write that for you? :r


Nope - I'm a poor writer but not that bad!!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Nope - I'm a poor writer but not that bad!!!!


I thought maybe it meant perfectly good sense and I just didn't understand it.


----------

